# 21rs Has Arrived



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just wanted to let everone know that our new 21RS has made it to our "Outback". Well, actually our "Sideback".

Has anyone built a ladder to access the top bunk on 21RS or 23RS? I though that we had seen a picture or two. My four year old told me I had to get her a ladder "yesterday".

Have a great evening!









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and good luck.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We're using a 2-step stool (from our kitchen) for our 8 yr old to get up on the top bunk (she's liitle). It really takes up a lot of space and gets in the way of either the bathroom door or the wardrobe since we constantly move it back and forth!

We found a bunk ladder by "Topline" in the RV accessory book, but it tilts out and would use too much space. We are also looking for a ladder that we can install flush against the bunks. If anyone knows of one, let us know!

Thanks,

Rona and Tina


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Congradulations on your new 21RS. We love ours







! I am the only one who has made the climb up to the top bunk LOL







We have only used it for storage.

Walter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats...now the real fun and memories begin!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are interested into going the two-step kitchen stool route, then let me know. DW found a 2-step stool that measures only 1" thick when folded up. It can easily be stored under the couch. If you are interested, I can find out where she bought. I know it was from the internet. It's a pretty sturdy stool. I stand it all the time and I doubt your 8 year old weighs more than me


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the TT and enjoy
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice choice







Enjoy, we love ours, starting our third season with it.

Mike


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your new toy. We also have the 21rs. We purchased a ladder sold by Camping World. If I remember correctly, they had 2 lengths to choose from, we went with the longer and had to make some cuts (with pipe cutter). The kit includes latches that mount to the wooded bed rail and to the ladder itself. If you measure & cut right, you'll still be able to open/access the bathroom door while the ladder is set up.

Good luck.

Jose


----------

